# Jamming Problems?



## wildcat (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not exactly new to handguns, as I purchased my first handgun about 20 years ago. It is a Sigma 380 and I still have it. Never had a problem with it jamming.

I thought about getting a Glock 19 at one point, so I rented one to try out. I found the grip was really too large for my small hands, but also I found that it kept jamming on me every other shot. I thought it might have been poorly maintained, but the range manager said it was well maintained and insisted it could not possibly have jammed unless I put the wrong ammo in it.

Later, my husband and I bought Sigs. I got a P239 in 357 Sig calibur, and he got a P229 in 40 calibur. My 357 Sig was OK at first, but then it started jamming more and more frequently, until I couldn't get through a clip anymore. I traded it in for a revolver.

Last time we went to the range, my hubby shot several perfect clips though his P229, and then handed it to me and it jammed over and over again when I fired it.

Does anyone have any idea what's going on? It seems to be a problem with larger calibur automatics only, but I'm not sure.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to HGF!

What kind of "jam" is it? What kind/brand of ammo? I would say it is most likely shooter related since it is happening with multiple Sigs. More specifically, limp wrist is usually the problem. Sigs P2XX pistols generally don't just start having problems like that due to malfunctions. They do fail and have malfunctions, just not really often. And I assume they are being cleaned and lubed per the owners manual?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

If a gun runs for one person and not another, it's most likely the fault of the shooter not the weapon. I hope you take that in the constructive manner in which it is intended.

Tell us more about your stance, grip, experience. I'm guessing it's an improper combination of grip and stance, but I'd need to see/hear more to be sure.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm a right handed shooter. An army ranger taught me to grip it with my right arm fully extended and the thumb pointing towards the target. The left hand simply cups the right fist with the left elbow bent. 

This isn't the first time I've heard that limp wrist is to blame. Is that why it only happens with larger caliburs/loads? Should I grip my right wrist with my left hand to provide support?

I haven't really paid much attention to stance. I think I have my right foot back and my left foot forward, and I stand facing the target with my left shoulder leading my right. My right shoulder contacts my right ear.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You may even be flinching: that is, anticipating the larger pistol's recoil. That would have the same effect as limp-wristing.
The best solution is to grip the pistol very firmly with both hands, rather than merely gripping with one and supporting with the other. But this won't work if you are flinching.
Have your husband load your magazine while you're not looking. He should randomly insert one snap cap (dummy round) into the magazine, somewhere between the second and the last round. Load your pistol with the prepared magazine and commence firing, and have your husband watch what happens. You will soon know whether or not you are flinching.
One way or another, you are letting your hands either absorb or redirect the recoil impulse that your pistol needs in order to operate properly.


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

I might be asking myself if my grip is right on the gun. 

If it works for other shooters but not for you, I think that's what the culprit is. It definitely doesn't sound like the guns. 

Fix your grip when shooting. If the problems still persist, try out some different ammo. Clean the gun. 

Doesn't sound like it's the gun.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 23, 2010)

Allright, I'll try that. I had not heard that flinching might be the problem. That might explain why it got worse the more self-conscious I got about it. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

